# PWM mittels MOS-FET oder IGBT



## Majestic_1987 (12 Dezember 2008)

Hallo Leute.

Ich benötige eine PWM für 230V AC @ 3A.
Möchte diese über einen Ausgang einer Beckhoff-Steuerung (EtherCAT) mit etwa 10kHz versorgen.

Dazu muss ich dann aber hinter den Dig.-Ausgang einen Transistor hängen, der die Last PWM-moduliert schaltet.

Hatte dabei an IGBT oder Mos-Fet gedacht.

Meine Fragen: 
1. Kann ich nen MosFet mit 24V direkt am Gate schalten? 
2. Braucht der irgendwelche externe Beschaltung für dne Zweck?
3. MosFet oder IGBT?
4. Wenn letzteres: Wie steuere ich den sinnvoll an?

Hoffe einer von euch kann mir da helfen! Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Fritz (13 Dezember 2008)

Grunfsätzlich sind Mosfet spannungsgesteuert ohne Stromfluß übers Gate. Prinzipbedingt benötigen die eine Mindeststeuerspannung ab 2 Volt. Für selbstsperrende N-Kanal gehen 24 Volt mit 10 - 100 megaohm Vorwiderstand daher, gleichzeitig muß das Gate immer gegen GND entleert werden damit die wieder abschalten. Für höhere Schaltfrequenzen bauartbedingt ungeeignet mögen 10 kilo Hertz noch gehen, galvanish getrennt wird aber nicht. Bei zu schaltender Wechsel-Netzspannung bildet darüberhinaus bei vielen Typen die bauartbedingte Diode im Drain-Source Pfad eine Kurtzschlßstrecke. Damit ist jedoch auch sicher aus - die Sicherung 
Isoliergates sieht ähnlich aus. Typischerweise sind daher meist Optokoppler mit Triacs verbaut. Bis zu welcher Grenzfrequenz die allerdings geeignet sind ergäbe erst ein Blick ins Datenblatt. 
Dto. sollten Solid State Relais geeigneter sein. In einer 240V Pumpensteuerung waren solche bei 5 kilo Hertz verbaut. Wo Solids bauartbedingt endgültig abregeln und inwieweit bezahlbar läßt sich vielleicht grob bei Conrad abschätzen
MfG,
Fritz
Nochmal nachgeschaltet da der Kollege meint das sei unverzichtbar    ....

Bei 1-Phasen Drehstrom, ugs. Wechselstrom, gibt es im eigentlichen Sinne keine PWM. Bestenfalls Wellenpaketsteuerung, im Bassfrequenzspektrum.

Von daher liegen 10 kilo Hertz irgendwo im Nirvana - allerdings sah ich auf einer Messe zuletzt Phasenanschniter die ungefähr in dieser Frequenzliga spielten. Vielleicht ist sowas ja gemeint


----------



## Majestic_1987 (13 Dezember 2008)

Hmm...über den Punkt hatte ich jetzt ehrlichgesagt garnicht nachgedacht *grml*
PWM könnte ich nutzen wenn ich mir meine Wechselspannung selber basteln will....

Phasenanschnitt über Triac wär ja machbar, da kann ich aber nur auf 50% Leistung runterregeln, ist also nicht so sinnvoll.

Schwingungspaketsteuerung ist für meine Anwendung eher geeignet (Heizungsregelung), zumal da die Netzrückwirkungen etwas geringer ausfallen. 

ABER das ist ja im Prinzip nur eine niederfrequente PMW....Der Verbraucher wird für tan ans Netz geschaltet und für taus nicht. 
Ich brauche also dennoch einen potenten Halbleiterschalter. Hab mich grad mal ein wenig nach Solid-States umgeschaut, das scheint genau zu sein, was ich brauche, also vielen Dank für den Tipp 

Edit: Okay, hab was sinnvolles gefunden. Sharp SSR bis 16A Dauerstrom mit integrierter Nulldurchgangsschaltung...Dann kommt da noch n Tiefpass dazu und gut is


----------



## Fritz (13 Dezember 2008)

Majestic_1987 schrieb:
			
		

> Schwingungspaketsteuerung ist für meine Anwendung eher geeignet (Heizungsregelung), zumal da die Netzrückwirkungen etwas geringer ausfallen.



xyzPaketsteuerung geht mit Solids immer. Solids sind im Normalfall jedoch Optokoppler im Eingang. Heißt die brauchen dann bei ca. 15mA und DC 24V minus Vf-Volt Spannungsabfall durch Vorwiderstand. Fressen im Dauerbetrieb ganz gut mit.

Bei einer Pumpensteuerung (Heizungsppe. Grundfoss) baute ichs in Solids mit integrierten Nullspannungsschalter (Reichelt 8 Euro), ob gut oder schlecht sollte sich dann zeigen. Fiel bis dato nie aus - eher also gut 

Schaltplan und Thread war ähnlich dazu bei mikrocontroller_dot_net. Meine der Such Kontext war Wellenpaket 



> Edit: Okay, hab was sinnvolles gefunden. Sharp SSR bis 16A Dauerstrom mit integrierter Nulldurchgangsschaltung...


war verdeckt, hatte es übersehen - ist ja der Weg den ich auch ging.

Wichtig war bei der Hzg_PPE die Anlaufdrehzahl einzuhalten sonst geht die in den Schmoorzustand über. Dazu hilft bei einigen Pumpen (sofer du überhaupt 'ne Pumpe antreibst ) die Wicklungen umzuschalten. Bei Grundfoss ist das x-mal besser und einfacher, es gibt ein org. Schaltungsbuch und einige Schaltungen sind veröffentlicht. Wenn das zufällig mit Anwendung und Marke zutrifft gebe ich mal den Link dazu.

MfG,
Fritz


----------



## Majestic_1987 (13 Dezember 2008)

Keine Sorge, mit Pumpen hab ich nix am Hut (ich glaub auch, da gibts fertige Bausteine zu in Oscat.lib...ka)...Geht um ne Elektrische Heizung bzw. zwei...die kommen dann direkt dran.

Aber die Frage die ich mir jetzt noch stelle bezieht sich auf die Unterschiedlichen Aussagen zum Thema Netzrückwirkungen/Funkentstörung...

Bin eigentlich eher der Selberbauer (ich hasse z.B. auch PCS7 weils mir die Denkarbeit durch "Alles schon fertig" viel zu sehr abnimmt)....Was muss ich bei der Dimensionierung eines Tiefpass für 230V@ sagen wir mal maximal 10A beachten? Hab son Ding noch nie geplant :-D


----------



## Fritz (13 Dezember 2008)

Majestic_1987 schrieb:
			
		

> .Was muss ich bei der Dimensionierung eines Tiefpass für 230V@ sagen wir mal maximal 10A beachten? Hab son Ding noch nie geplant


Kann ich nicht viel zu sagen, als reiner Netzfilter fand hier zuerst ein "gepufferter" Gerätestecker wo das fertig eingebaut ist Verwendung, später ausgelötete Teile einer Frequenzunformer Steuerung die stabil aussahen - möglicherweise WK2 Technik

Auf dortiger Platine ist ohne Übertrager allerdings mit Spulen für 5A aufgedruckt:
4700pF (X)
2 x 4700pF (Y)
2 x 680µH (paralell)
5A  --- 250VAC
Wimpey Dublier  Bausteiname: Last Load
May be doppelt so viel fürn Anfang


----------



## Majestic_1987 (13 Dezember 2008)

Prinzipiell muss ich doch nur die Spulen nehmen, die nen Strom von 10A vertragen...oder?

Wenn ich ja die kapazitäten oder induktivitäten verändere, ändert sich ja auch der Frequenzgang und die Grenzfrequenz des Filters...


----------



## Fritz (13 Dezember 2008)

Majestic_1987 schrieb:
			
		

> Prinzipiell muss ich doch nur die Spulen nehmen, die nen Strom von 10A vertragen...oder?
> 
> Wenn ich ja die kapazitäten oder induktivitäten verändere, ändert sich ja auch der Frequenzgang und die Grenzfrequenz des Filters...



die Drathstärke muß das tragen, das LC-Verhältnis könnte auf den ersten Blick bestehen bleiben. 
Da die Blöcke allerdings vergossen sind nehm ich verstärkt an wirds ein gemeinsamer Feritkern sein, wozu eine Formel aus dem Gieck einen Faktor der Induktivität zwischen 1,5 -1,8  ableitet  Nicht dabei stand in welche Richtung das geht. Sollten gekppelte zu Einzelspulen anders bezeichnet sein kommts im discreten aufbau wahrscheinlich ganz linear nicht hin :shock:  Braucht man aber ja auch nicht zu eng sehen


----------



## Majestic_1987 (13 Dezember 2008)

Es ist mir im Prinzip ja latte, ob das Ding nu ab 50 Hz oder aber 60 Hz filtert....Es muss nur das Filtern, was ich woanders nich haben will xD 

Und da is denke ich das ganze hinreichend genau. Zumal das SSR ohnehin im Nulldurchgang schaltet, die Last ohmsch ist und damit keine all zu großen Spannungs- oder Stromspitzen im Einschaltvorgang zu erwarten sind.


----------



## drfunfrock (15 Dezember 2008)

Majestic_1987 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zu 1) Damit die Schaltflanken steil sind, musst du mit einem Spitzenstrom mit mehreren Ampere rechnen. Deswegen setze ich für so etwas immer einen Mos-Fet-Treiber ein.


----------



## Majestic_1987 (15 Dezember 2008)

Also für meine Heizungsregelung habe ich jetzt vorgesehen, die Stellgröße per PWM mit ner Periodendauer von 20s über ein Solid-State-Relais mit Nulldurchgangsschaltug zu realisieren. Siehe oben.

ABER ich brauche noch ne weitere PWM für das Dimmen von LED-Leisten. Spannung: 12V, Stromstärke: nicht mehr als 1A...

Nach eingängiger prüfung der geplanten DA-Karten habe ich festgelegt, dass die maximale Frequenz dieser PWM bei etwa 1kHz liegen kann.

Kann ich da sinnvoll nen Mos-Fet einsetzen und worauf muss ich dabei achten? FETs sind ja spannungsgesteuert, es sollte also idealisiert kein Gate-Strom fließen, richtig?


----------



## Fritz (16 Dezember 2008)

Majestic_1987 schrieb:
			
		

> ABER ich brauche noch ne weitere PWM für das Dimmen von LED-Leisten. Spannung: 12V, Stromstärke: nicht mehr als 1A...


Mit 24V Ledsspotz gingen BUZ10-11 problemlos. Sollte zu 12V kein relevanter Unterschied sein. Gleichspannung natürlich.
1kilo Hertz schaffen die - grösser 10mOhm im Vorwiderstand mit 2mOhm im Push Down. FET muß bei Aus das Gate entleeren. 

Strom fließen 20 -30nA. Was man so mißt bei der Stärke. Der Querstrom steht ja im Spannungsteiler fest. 100mega Ohm zu 20mega(24V) ist noch besser wenns den Transistor durchsteuert.

Kam dazu etwas auf die Leds an. Bei Lumitronix steht ein geiler Beitrag im Forum wo es gelingt die Crees bei PWM über Grenzfrequenz laserlike zu pulsen  Da änderts auch radikal die Konstantstromaufnahme. Für einen Fahradscheinwerfer hat das hier einer nachvollzogen. Anscheinend gibt da einen Betriebspunkt der überschritten die Leds kurzzeitig sehr hell erscheinen läßt

MfG,
Fritz


----------

